# The Armagedon Plan: Nightline Sells Martial Law



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Will the US be under martial law by June, 2004? That is the impression some are expressing after witnessing a recent episode of Nightline (4/7/2004), with Ted Koppel. On this particular program Koppel is host to Richard Clarke, former Reagan officials Edwin Meese III and Kenneth M. Duberstein; former Clinton official Sally Katzen, author James Mann, and former Bush official Richard Clarke.

http://portland.indymedia.org/en/2004/04/286337.shtml


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

honestly, looks like a bunch of wackos run that website.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

The Armageddon Plan is quite real. There was a long article about the group in The Atlantic (March 2004). The group includes Cheney, and has been meeting for years to play out how they would take over the government in the event of the decapitation of the government.

http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/2004/03/mann.htm


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting...I skimmed over it, not really sure where it is coming from as of yet.... I don't doubt that 'Martial Law' has been the direction the Bush regime is taking America.
Stacie, can you say more about your slant on all this?


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

i was digging around a bit online to try to find an actual transcript of that show, bc i'm not really sure where they're getting the date june 2004 from. i didnt find anything. Do you know where they're getting that timeframe from?

i did find more about the armageddon plan: http://abcnews.go.com/sections/Night..._040425-1.html


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

From a personal freind, it was my understanding that Armageddon plan was iniated the beginnings after 9/11. Full martial law was susposed to be initiated last Oct or Nov sometime during an eclipse . But TPTB (the powers that be) (sometimes called the Controllers) plans were foiled during the event. so a reset date was/is for late May. There is some celestial event. Maybe an aligning of planets another eclipse - I don't remember. TBTB leaders are very much into occult ritual.

I'll see what I can find regarding Armageddon plan...

http://www.commondreams.org/views04/0318-14.htm

http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/article.asp?ID=1641

Once this plan is fully in effect we US citizens can and will be herded into FEMA detension centers (for our protection of cource). These centers are located around the country. Canada and the UK. Code RED means virtual seize of our country! I think the Fema camp program is called "REX 84" which turned over old bases to the camps. A subprogram called "Garden Plot" is to used to control the citizens. I beleive there is another one called "Cable Splicer" which allows the military to effectively take over each state.

This stuff scares the daylights out of me. It is "conspiracy therory". But, is it? If it is true - may our gods help us! If there is still time - what can we do to prevent this?


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Stacie, I looked at both the links posted right above, and for one, they were the same article, and I couldn't find anything that ominous in what it discussed.

From above link:

Quote:

There things stood until September 11, 2001, when Cheney and Rumsfeld suddenly began to act out parts of a script they had rehearsed years before. Operating from the underground shelter beneath the White House, called the Presidential Emergency Operations Center, Cheney told Bush to delay a planned flight back from Florida to Washington. At the Pentagon, Rumsfeld instructed a reluctant Wolfowitz to get out of town to the safety of one of the underground bunkers, which had been built to survive nuclear attack. Cheney also ordered House Speaker Dennis Hastert, other congressional leaders, and several Cabinet members (including Agriculture Secretary Ann Veneman and Interior Secretary Gale Norton) evacuated to one of these secure facilities away from the capital. Explaining these actions a few days later, Cheney vaguely told NBC's Tim Russert, "We did a lot of planning during the Cold War with respect to the possibility of a nuclear incident." He did not mention the Reagan Administration program or the secret drills in which he and Rumsfeld had regularly practiced running the country.

Their participation in the extra-constitutional continuity-of-government exercises, remarkable in its own right, also demonstrates a broad, underlying truth about these two men. For three decades, from the Ford Administration onward, even when they were out of the executive branch of government, they were never far away. They stayed in touch with defense, military, and intelligence officials, who regularly called upon them. They were, in a sense, a part of the permanent hidden national-security apparatus of the United States-inhabitants of a world in which Presidents come and go, but America keeps on fighting.
It seems like we're talking about standard emergency security procedures here. Cheney and Rumsfeld are, as usual, creepy, but....
What's so scary about this?


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Ahem. Arduinna, I have to take exception to your comment about the portland indy media site being run by wackos. Or, alternatively, my self-appointed MDC nickname can be changed from 'satan' to 'wacko', but I do prefer 'feral'. Dig a little deeper, you might find some things on that site that will pique your interest. I personally am going to bookmark it.









And as for the Armageddon Plan, well...... are you all surprised that something like this could/might happen? The slow erosion of carefully held 'American' values has simply speeded up since Sept. 11- What do you think the homeland security act was all about? What do you think the new passports are about? Why do you think some feel it necessary to bug every gov't office to be found around the world? What is satellite based intelligence about? What defines standard emergency security procedures? Where do you draw the line between 'security' & 'civil liberties'?

Generic 'you' used here, once again not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

...


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Well Mocha, this paranoid delusional wacko feral didn't actually see anything on the indy media website that suggested that the US was interested in nuking itself. Altho to be fair I haven't read every single article on their site, so please do point out where you found that.

And 'motives' have nothing to do with evil people sitting in bunkers laughing maniacally. 'Motives' have everything to do with sitting behind a large desk made from a threatened rainforest tree species, wheelin' & dealin' & makin' a lot of money. You think people don't make money out of wars? Think again. Think about who stands to make money out of the Iraq war.

And quite frankly, what gives you any right to call for any kind of censorship on these boards, just because it doesn't fit in with your world view? I'm here because i like to talk politics, & one day my children will inherit this world. I'd like to leave the place better than it was when I inherited it.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

...


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

If you look on the back of a one dollar bill you will find the words: Novus Order Seclorum. It is located under the "all seeing eye" peramyd. What does this mean? Why is it on there? Have you ever wondered?

Novus Order Seclorum means "New World Order".

... a little background history on my searching.

I have a 10 year old with autism. (mercury/vaccine induced) He kept telling me about "airplane rashes". Airplane rashes?

After several months, last august, I finally saw what he was talking about. The long white trails that planes leave across the sky. At first I didn't think much about them. Normal? Finally, one day they didn't look "normal". So, I started searching: contrails.

Well, according to FAA contrails did not hang around for hours and spread out, and they had to be 33,000 feet or above. These were certainly lower. After awhile I stumbled upon the word "chemtrails". I started looking at photos. And it clicked - this is what we are seeing.

I researched more and discovered some hideous things. "bio-logical" weaponary. global geo-engineering. HAARP, ELF Etc. So, I started researching a little more and ran across conspiracies. Chemtrails are a conspiracy theory - because we aren't told about them. I ran across New World Order.

New World Order?

New World Order?

What the h%% is this?

I have read some bizzare things! Some very bizzare. But some of it did make sence when you consider The Patriot Acts. 911.

But henious. Almost beyond comprehension. There is no way our leaders are willingly putting the unsuspecting population of the world into this. Or are they?

If it is true.. if the Armageddon Plan is in actuality... what then? Do I want my children to grow up in that type of world? Do I want to live under it?

My anser is NO. A strong no. I'm not going to sit around and possibly watch it happen saying to myself that this can't be true. I'm not willing to risk it. Just wait and see. Do I want to sacrifice my freedoms and my families for few "protections"? Protections from what?

I certainly don't beleive the govt has a right to wire tap because I am anti-vaccine. Under the Patriot Acts I can be classified as terrorist because I beleive they harmful and I don't vax when they say to for smallpox or anthrax. Do they have the right to search my house without a warrent because I don't vax my kids, I homeschool? I don't think so. What would happen if we do go into "code red"? Do you think I'm going to leave my high-schooler in the arms of the school or govt? No. I'm not. I'm going to go get my child.

I don't want to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Here is some interesting news. There are many "safe locations". Some cities and counties did not ratify the Patriot Acts. I'm not sure what they may mean if Martial Law is iniated...

http://www.bordc.org/OtherLocalEfforts.htm


----------

